# Lease or club to hunt



## BRADL (Dec 4, 2011)

I am looking for land to lease or a hunting club in Franklin,Banks,Elbert,Wilkes or Oglethrope county.Would like the tract of land for lease to be between 200 to 750 acres but i would take a smaller tract also.Please PM me or my cell #706-498-4961.  Thanks for any help


----------



## BRADL (Dec 8, 2011)

ttt


----------



## jvaughn92 (Dec 9, 2011)

http://gatimberlands.com/hunting.html


----------



## BRADL (Dec 19, 2011)

*Still lookin for club or land for lease*

Ttt


----------



## BRADL (Dec 29, 2011)

ttt


----------



## BRADL (Jan 13, 2012)

*Still lookin for club or land for lease*

ttt


----------



## 06 Strat (Jan 14, 2012)

We are a small club with only 8 members total that has been in existance for 44 years. The 360 acres are divided into 9 equal sections. Each member hunts their own section. Section selection is determined by seniority. Camp available with electricity. Logging roads run through property so access is not a problem. Approximately 60% 15+ year old pine, the balance good hardwoods with creek bottoms. We are a modified QDM club with spead/point minimums and doe limits. Membership is ~$600.00 per member, children of members under 16 hunt that members section at no cost and any harvesting of a deer by that child does not count against members limit, however deer must meet club rules for points/spread and/or size. If you want to bait and shoot, shoot anything that passes within range, go to the woods in the middle of the day and burn up amunnition or hunt other members sections without permission please don't respond. If you have interest feel free to PM me for email/phone contact info.


----------



## BRADL (Jan 22, 2012)

*Still lookin for club or land for lease*

Thanks for any help...


----------



## BRADL (Feb 3, 2012)

ttt


----------

